
Show HN: An open source web application to track cryptocurrency prices - AlexITC
https://cryptocoinalerts.net/
======
conmarap
There's always coinbin.org and a couple of apps that you can set up to deliver
you with alerts on price fluctuations and news. What's different with your
product?

~~~
AlexITC
Well, as I see that is just an API for retrieving mostly historical data, I've
built a complete service that notify you when a condition is meet, for
example, `1 LTC >= 0.02 BTC`.

honestly, I started building this service for 2 principal reasons:

1\. None of the free apps that I found meet my requirements and I decided to
build something that I can grow it to my needs and let the community grow it
as well.

2\. I'm mostly a back-end guy, it is quite difficult to explain what you can
do because most of our work is usually private, now I have something in my
portfolio that I can show while looking for clients or jobs.

Just to give an example, I wanted to be notified when an exchange supports a
new currency and that's one of the alerts that I added, now I can receive an
email instead of be checking the exchange sites or social networks, as this
works with the APIs, I could even get notified faster than when they announce
it.

